

Acoustic Monitor Turns Any Surface into An Input Device - kkleiner
http://singularityhub.com/2009/08/24/acoustic-monitor-turns-any-surface-into-an-input-device/

======
shalmanese
Chris Harrison gave a presentation at the University of Washington last week
on his most recent project at Microsoft Research: Turning the arm into an
input device.

By measuring the vibrations that are transmitted through the arm bones, it's
possible to determine roughly where a person is tapping on their arm. Possibly
the most impressive demo was dialling a phone number on the palm of your hand.

~~~
diiq
I would love to learn more; was a transcript made?

